# Gunsmith



## aknavy (Jul 31, 2012)

Are there any good gunsmiths in the area that can do a good trigger job on a S&W MP .40? Just got the gun and took it to the range today - love the gun, hate the trigger. It's heavy and gritty - hard to be accurate with it. If not, what's a good shop in Pensacola for shipping it to a specialist? Thanks.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

https://apextactical.com/store/product-info.php?pid35.html
Seems there is a kit for that....too bad it NEEDS a kit to make it shoot well....so many manufacturers these days put out weapons that need lots of work to function well.
You could sell it and get a Kahr.....no trigger work needed!


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

*M&p*

They are no good I have 3 I will save you the trouble of having to get something done to it. I will offer you 100.00 for it. Just my2 cents jj


----------



## aknavy (Jul 31, 2012)

I saw the apex tactical kit, and I can get a trigger job done for less, plus I'm not a fan of modifying the gun myself - don't want to screw something up. I'd rather support a local business than ship it off. As far as them being no good, the gun itself is great - perfect fit, little recoil, shoots well. If they're no good, why do you have three? I'm asking for a reference on a gunsmith, not a smart ass comment.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

aknavy said:


> I saw the apex tactical kit, and I can get a trigger job done for less, plus I'm not a fan of modifying the gun myself - don't want to screw something up. I'd rather support a local business than ship it off. As far as them being no good, the gun itself is great - perfect fit, little recoil, shoots well. If they're no good, why do you have three? I'm asking for a reference on a gunsmith, not a smart ass comment.


He is not being a smartass, nor is that a smartass comment. It was what we call a joke. Obviously if he has three of them then their ain't nothing wrong with them. And besides your looking for a gunsmith and the guy you just called a smartass is your gunsmith..... Dumbass!!!:thumbdown:


----------



## aknavy (Jul 31, 2012)

Thought he was offering $100 for the gun....obviously, I'm new to the forum, so I don't know he's a gunsmith. If it's $100 for a trigger job, I'm interested in doing business.


----------



## bass186 (Oct 7, 2010)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> He is not being a smartass, nor is that a smartass comment. It was what we call a joke. Obviously if he has three of them then their ain't nothing wrong with them. And besides your looking for a gunsmith and the guy you just called a smartass is your gunsmith..... Dumbass!!!:thumbdown:



^^^^^^^^^^What he said^^^^^^^^^^:no:


----------



## aknavy (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks for the help, appreciate it.


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

*MP's*

wasn't trying to be a smartass, just trying to make a point. really I have 5 MP's and 5 glocks and have been to glocks arm. course and smiths arm. course and I like the MP's best and if you are willing to come up I will be glade to help you out. JUst my 25 cents jj sorry forget 6 MP's


----------



## aknavy (Jul 31, 2012)

No problem....was disappointed with the trigger and looking four a solution....have you been able to get them fixed, and smooth? Where are you located?


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

Northend of Santa Rosa Jay, This my cell # 572-6611 jj


----------

